# I am now an Atheist



## PopPop (Nov 3, 2019)

According to Rupert Murdoch, America’s religion is sports. I think he is mostly right.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 3, 2019)

PopPop said:


> According to Rupert Murdoch, America’s religion is sports. I think he is mostly right.



Thought you broke away from that in favor of other things like wood working.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 3, 2019)

I dont like sports....unless its mudbogging or huntin or fishin


----------



## PopPop (Nov 3, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Thought you broke away from that in favor of other things like wood working.



Which that is that?


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 3, 2019)

PopPop said:


> Which that is that?



Sports


----------



## PopPop (Nov 3, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Sports



Never have been a sports fan though I do love the games of football and baseball.


----------



## PopPop (Nov 3, 2019)

jollyroger said:


> I admire athletic prowess, and can glean enough sports from a 5 minute highlight reel to satiate me for the month. It's not the sports that  bother me, it's what the media has done to them.



What is that? Make money? Love of the game has been on hind teat for a very long time.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 8, 2019)

I have never even watched a football game.  Dont watch any organized sports.  Every professional athlete would be unemployed if they were depending on me.  I'm happy for people that love their team but it holds no appeal to me at all.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 8, 2019)

I think we are missing out now that sports, music, art has become something we consume rather than do individually.  When I was a child we would play baseball out in the hayfield, adults and children, at family get togethers.  Now at most of my family gatherings half the adults are playing with their phones.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2019)

I really don't understand the appeal of watching grown men fight over a ball on tv.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I really don't understand the appeal of watching grown men fight over a ball on tv.



If you enjoy playing the sport, then the appeal for many is watching people do the thing you love at its highest level.  I can even watch some fishing and hunting on TV in small doses because I know what that twitch on Bill Dance's rod feels like. I know what it feels like to rear back on a 8 lb. bass.  It's an enjoyable feeling that I can get a sense of when I watch someone else do it.  Better than watching it on TV is watching my friend in the front of the boat.  Better than that is him watching me.

There are so many other things that go into fandom.  When me an my buddies play tennis, someone often says "Did you see that match?".  We talk about a great shot, speculate about the end of someone's career, or the potential of an up and comer.   Then we try to emulate their greatness.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I really don't understand the appeal of watching grown men fight over a ball on tv.



It's our modern day gladiators.  I love college football.  Not near as big a fan of pro football.  I will say this, however..........watching my son play football on Friday nights in HS was about the most fun I have ever had.  There's just something about watching your kid hammer the QB under the lights.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 18, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> If you enjoy playing the sport, then the appeal for many is watching people do the thing you love at its highest level.  I can even watch some fishing and hunting on TV in small doses because I know what that twitch on Bill Dance's rod feels like. I know what it feels like to rear back on a 8 lb. bass.  It's an enjoyable feeling that I can get a sense of when I watch someone else do it.  Better than watching it on TV is watching my friend in the front of the boat.  Better than that is him watching me.
> 
> There are so many other things that go into fandom.  When me an my buddies play tennis, someone often says "Did you see that match?".  We talk about a great shot, speculate about the end of someone's career, or the potential of an up and comer.   Then we try to emulate their greatness.





> ]If you enjoy playing the sport, then the appeal for many is watching people do the thing you love at its highest level.


Not surprisingly, I'm not one of the many. Even the sports I love to play (or used to), I cant stand to watch for more than about 5 minutes. Hockey is about the only exception. I played for years and still enjoy watching it occasionally.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> If you enjoy playing the sport, then the appeal for many is watching people do the thing you love at its highest level.  I can even watch some fishing and hunting on TV in small doses because I know what that twitch on Bill Dance's rod feels like. I know what it feels like to rear back on a 8 lb. bass.  It's an enjoyable feeling that I can get a sense of when I watch someone else do it.  Better than watching it on TV is watching my friend in the front of the boat.  Better than that is him watching me.
> 
> There are so many other things that go into fandom.  When me an my buddies play tennis, someone often says "Did you see that match?".  We talk about a great shot, speculate about the end of someone's career, or the potential of an up and comer.   Then we try to emulate their greatness.


I played baseball for about ten years. Loved it, and was pretty good at it. I can't stand to watch somebody else play baseball. Boring. I will say it's more fun to go watch sports in person. I'll go to a local college basketball game every now and then, but I know some of the players and the coach. But in general, I would much rather be outside doing something than watching a ball game anytime.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2019)

JB0704 said:


> It's our modern day gladiators.  I love college football.  Not near as big a fan of pro football.  I will say this, however..........watching my son play football on Friday nights in HS was about the most fun I have ever had.  There's just something about watching your kid hammer the QB under the lights.


Yeah, I enjoyed going watching my son play sports in middle school and high school, but that's different. I don't know a single person on the GA Bulldogs, for example (and most of them aren't even from GA to begin with,) so I don't really care one way or another if they win or lose.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 18, 2019)

I enjoyed playing football in high school, although it hampered my deer hunting some, both being in the fall,  I wrestled, played baseball, softball, and took as many weight training classes as I was allowed,  that being said I have never liked watching sports,  too many other more enjoyable things I could be doing,   I have always wanted to participate in life,,,  not spectate ,,,,    I have never understood the fanatical sports fan,  whether it be football or baseball,  or even nascar,    just like I have never understood why so many people will watch golf ?   much less pay to go watch golf ?   There are evidently a lot of people in this world who don't have much of a life,,,  I'd much rather be spending time with a loved one , or good friends out doing something myself,  than sitting around watching other people do things.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I enjoyed going watching my son play sports in middle school and high school, but that's different. I don't know a single person on the GA Bulldogs, for example (and most of them aren't even from GA to begin with,) so I don't really care one way or another if they win or lose.



PEople have been paying to watch other people participate in controlled violence as long as people have been civilized.  BAck in the day it was gladiators.  Today it's football.  I guess I just haven't evolved past it yet.  I do love college football, and I don't know anybody who played D1 sports.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 18, 2019)

Matter of fact.......I just made my back patio the ultimate college football watching place.  Big screen on the wall, giant beer tub, multiple benches and chairs, smoker, outdoor fireplace...........broke it in with the Bama / LSU game (unfortunately).  Way too much fun.

Forgot to add, I put a clay thrower in the back so erybody brought they shotguns n we would shoot some targets during commercials n halftime.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 18, 2019)

JB0704 said:


> Matter of fact.......I just made my back patio the ultimate college football watching place.  Big screen on the wall, giant beer tub, multiple benches and chairs, smoker, outdoor fireplace...........broke it in with the Bama / LSU game (unfortunately).  Way too much fun.
> 
> Forgot to add, I put a clay thrower in the back so erybody brought they shotguns n we would shoot some targets during commercials n halftime.


It is posts like this where a High Five button is needed.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 18, 2019)

JB0704 said:


> Matter of fact.......I just made my back patio the ultimate college football watching place.  Big screen on the wall, giant beer tub, multiple benches and chairs, smoker, outdoor fireplace...........broke it in with the Bama / LSU game (unfortunately).  Way too much fun.
> 
> Forgot to add, I put a clay thrower in the back so erybody brought they shotguns n we would shoot some targets during commercials n halftime.



I think I have a box of clays in my shed that will never get used.  Let's figure out how to get them to you.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 18, 2019)

transfixer said:


> I enjoyed playing football in high school, although it hampered my deer hunting some, both being in the fall,  I wrestled, played baseball, softball, and took as many weight training classes as I was allowed,  that being said I have never liked watching sports,  too many other more enjoyable things I could be doing,   I have always wanted to participate in life,,,  not spectate ,,,,    I have never understood the fanatical sports fan,  whether it be football or baseball,  or even nascar,    just like I have never understood why so many people will watch golf ?   much less pay to go watch golf ?   There are evidently a lot of people in this world who don't have much of a life,,,  I'd much rather be spending time with a loved one , or good friends out doing something myself,  than sitting around watching other people do things.



Many people love the social aspect of watching sports together.  Tribalism is satisfying.  It scratches a primal itch.  We don't have TV so I rarely watch sports, but my neighbors across the street will occasionally ask me over to watch football or motocross and I like hanging out with them.  My neighbors next door love NFL and I've been over to their house during the Superbowl and have always had a good time.  When we go to the local pub and a game is on, it's kind of an infectious fun when the whole place cheers or moans.  Back when we had TV, I hosted a brunch/Wimbledon party and it was pretty fun.  I made yummy food and people brought yummy food and we drank a bunch.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 18, 2019)

When I see a wide receiver going across the middle and the ball looks like it's thrown a bit high, my whole body tenses because I know there's a defensive back lining him up.  I'll often yell out "Oh No!!!!" as I see the play developing.  Same as when I see a blitzing linebacker coming through unblocked on the QB's blindside.  It's pretty exciting.  It was more fun when we did that stuff to each other as kids.  The last time me and my brother played tackle football it was about 15 or so years ago on a Thanksgiving in the snow.   It was me and him and his friend.  He ran the ball out of the backfield and I fell on him and dislocated two of his ribs.  Those days are over.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 18, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> I think I have a box of clays in my shed that will never get used.  Let's figure out how to get them to you.



Bring em down n we'll have a good ol time.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 18, 2019)

JB0704 said:


> Bring em down n we'll have a good ol time.



Name the date.  I'd love to let my daughter try to break some clays.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2019)

JB0704 said:


> PEople have been paying to watch other people participate in controlled violence as long as people have been civilized.  BAck in the day it was gladiators.  Today it's football.  I guess I just haven't evolved past it yet.  I do love college football, and I don't know anybody who played D1 sports.


I would pay to watch real gladiators, but not football. I vote to take the death row inmates and put them in the arena.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would pay to watch real gladiators, but not football. I vote to take the death row inmates and put them in the arena.



Vs. chimp with sword taped to his paw.  Small cage.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 18, 2019)

JB0704 said:


> Matter of fact.......I just made my back patio the ultimate college football watching place.  Big screen on the wall, giant beer tub, multiple benches and chairs, smoker, outdoor fireplace...........broke it in with the Bama / LSU game (unfortunately).  Way too much fun.
> 
> Forgot to add, I put a clay thrower in the back so erybody brought they shotguns n we would shoot some targets during commercials n halftime.


See now that's an entirely different thing than "watching sports".
That's a party where sports happen to be on TV!
I like to party just don't bother to ask me who won the game or even who was playing for that matter


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 18, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Name the date.  I'd love to let my daughter try to break some clays.



We’re gonna make it happen soon my friend.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 18, 2019)

The only sports I have watched in years have grandkids involved in some manner.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 18, 2019)

I recently figured out that Politics is like sports. We each have a team. Some of us were indoctrinated in to being fans of that team by our parents. We want our "team" to win at all cost. 
It gets to the point that it's not about right or wrong, just winning.

I don't watch Sports so Politics is my new Sport. I used to watch Wrestling back in the day. Maybe that's why I like Politics.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 19, 2019)

You can have professional sports and I'd rather be outside than anything but I love me some college football.  Especially back at camp after an afternoon sit.  Unfortunately, it is slowly losing it's pureness and will be the equivalent of the NFL in a few years.  I am unapologetically guilty of watching my Clemson Tigers on my phone while in the deer stand.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 22, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Vs. chimp with sword taped to his paw.  Small cage.


Nope, the chimp didn't do anything wrong. Let him watch, too.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 23, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope, the chimp didn't do anything wrong. Let him watch, too.



So "no" to chicken fighting?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 23, 2019)

PopPop said:


> According to Rupert Murdoch, America’s religion is sports. I think he is mostly right.


I guess I'm becoming a sports atheist too. Followed closely by a political atheist. I've lost faith in them due to greed and a complete lack of sportsmanship in both.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 23, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> So "no" to chicken fighting?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ambush80 said:
> ...


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 23, 2019)

Then why not chimp fighting?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Then why not chimp fighting?


Illogical opinions about whether I value the life of a primate or a chicken more. Plus, I think roosters are more genetically wired up to fight to the death than chimps. And they don't take a decade to mature. And they're domestic animals instead of wild ones.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 24, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Illogical opinions about whether I value the life of a primate or a chicken more. Plus, I think roosters are more genetically wired up to fight to the death than chimps. And they don't take a decade to mature. And they're domestic animals instead of wild ones.




If two male alpha chimps meet with an estrous female around, their natural inclination might be to try to kill each other.  An observer might find the fight entertaining.  I think I would. If I were to come across the scene playing out in the wild I would have a different reaction than if I knew that the incident was staged or manufactured.  Why?  That's the interesting part to me and that's why I asked you. 

There are many, fully rational reasons why people would have a different reaction to chimps as opposed roosters fighting to the death.  Assigning greater value to one species over another has logical and rational roots.  The more it looks like us the more we will empathize with it.  There are many other reasons people are speciesist. There's a thought experiment that I've done where I imagine smashing various animals with a hammer, going "up" the evolutionary ladder.  It's interesting to me where I start to draw the line and why.  The deeper "why" is still a bit of a mystery.


----------

